# Fsh advice?



## smartstuff (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi ladies, 

I'm just wondering if any of you can offer some advice, been trying for a baby for 6 months and my gynaecologist sent me for bloods tests in October and they come back fsh 4.8 and Lh 3.1, then again at the end of December as still no luck and Fsh is now 11.7 and lh 8.5, I know this is classed as deminished or low ovarian reserve and he doesn't seem bothered and just wants me to do another one on day 3 of this month which is tomorrow and said it may just of been a one off high reading and everytihng is actually ok and normal?

I'm sure I have been reading once you have a high fsh even if it lowers the next month the fertility people say they tend to go by the high reading and it can't actually improve once it's started increasing in numbers but can sort of bounce around? 

Can anyone offer advice please?


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Yes, IVF clinics generally go by your highest FSH to estimate how your ovarian reserve is doing, even if they look for a cycle with lower FSH readings to cycle on. Waiting another month and measuring your FSH again isn't going to change anything. 

That said, 11.7 isn't that high, it certainly doesn't put you out of the running for successful IVF. What is your age, if I may ask? If you are over 35, then I would push to move on to further investigations now, not wait another month.

Sending good wishes.


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

I wouldn't worry too much about this, consultants don't actually know. People with extremely low amh like me (well below 1) are meant to have high fsh, because that seems logical,  but my ratio of high fsh to low is about 1:4.  Consultants make lot of presumptions, some of which will be found to be correct in the future but others not. It's possible diet can have an effēct and there are books out there of women's personally experience of bringing FSH down through that and lifestyle changes.  I can't remember the title of the really well-known one by Jane something-or-other, someone on here will probably fill in the gap!


----------



## smartstuff (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks ladies, I am 39! I have just done another day 2 test today for fsh and he said if its gone down then there isn't a problem and I need to continue trying without any help as I could get pregnant and not miscarry, from what I have read I am going to need some help as either less eggs/bag eggs or heading towards having none left and I need to do something sooner rather than later!!!


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Smartstuff, I would just say that if you're been trying for 6 months and getting nowhere I would start looking into having more investigations. After 39 comes 40 and a lot of women have difficulties thereon, as you can probably see from these threads. With fertility treatment it's a case of the earlier/younger the better the prognosis.


----------

